# vince price thriller speech



## halloween71

How can I just get the voice over /speech with laugh part at the end of thriller?


----------



## dynoflyer

I have the laugh part, if you want it. PM me and I'll send it.


----------



## halloween71

Thanks but I have the laugh.But haven't found his whole speech yet.


----------



## cassietheig

The whole speech is on the new Thriller 25th anniversary edition (track 10) PM me if you can't find it, I have it.


----------



## HolyTerror

Not sure if I am lost here , or not .
When you say the WHOLE SPEECH , are you meaning :



> Darkness falls across the land
> The midnight hour is close at hand
> Creatures crawl in search of blood
> To terrorize y'alls neighborhood
> 
> The foulest stench is in the air
> The funk of forty thousand years
> And grizzly ghouls from every tomb
> Are closing in to seal your doom
> 
> And though you fight to stay alive
> Your body starts to shiver
> For no mere mortal can resist
> The evil of the thriller
> 
> Muw hahahahaha ( sorry , sounds better than AAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHA )


Or is there more that I am unaware of ? ( on that 25 th aniversary album maybe ? )


----------



## Mr_Chicken

HolyTerror said:


> Or is there more that I am unaware of ? ( on that 25 th aniversary album maybe ? )


That's all there is. I don't know if it's like this in every album, but I thought it was funny that the album has the speech at the end, and the music video puts it in the middle (with the laughter still at the very end).


----------



## halloween71

cassietheig said:


> The whole speech is on the new Thriller 25th anniversary edition (track 10) PM me if you can't find it, I have it.


Thanks but I think track 10 is just laughter and not the entire speech.


----------



## cassietheig

I went back and listened to it. There is a speech, but it is not the one from the song. Sorry about that.


----------



## HolyTerror

Hey CASSITHEIG ,
Not for any other reason other than that I have never heard it , any chance you could send it to me also ?

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## cassietheig

HolyTerror I just sent you a PM


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

GOT IT!

http://www.4shared.com/file/6725447...The_Thriller_Train_DJ_Tonyy_Bootleg_Mix_.html

There is a mpeg of Vincent reading the complete Thriller rap (they had written and recorded all of what you here on this, but not all of it made it on the record).

This is without the music, slight ambient background noise throughout most of Vincent's speaking until the laugh and then some different music comes up....Xuxa which could be cut out.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks Frankie's Girl! I've never heard all of that rap before.


----------



## time2dive

I downloaded the Vincent Price and Xuxa track and edited out everything except the Vincent Price speech if anyone wants it let me know and I will email it to you.

Tim


----------



## HolyTerror

Wow .. that was disappointing . Vincet Price sounded like he was a cross between Shari Lewis and Arnold Schwarzenegger .
Now , the rest of the song was interesting ( not for a Halloween display though - LOL )

Thanks everyone for getting it for the rest of us to listen.
If nothing else, at least I can say - it was an "experience" .
( Vincent Price - get your "terrorizing , evil tone back - that one just isn't you ! )


----------



## halloween71

Thanks frankie's girl that is perfect!


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb

Can I get that too?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Kenny, just click the link in FG's post to go to the download page.


----------

